# OMG IT'S SNOWING!



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

You read it right. It was snowing here. None of it stuck, but it was still depressing. It seems like yesterday when I was running around outside barefoot and in shorts...

Wait... I probably did that yesterday anyway... :biggrin2:

Is anyone else depressed/upset about the snow that the future months will bring?


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 27, 2008)

The snow itself donesn't depress me, although we don't get as much here as you do, thank Heaven, LOL. Driving in the snow is what bothers me, I HATE HATE HATE driving in snow.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like snow and everything, it's so pretty, but I hate the nasty-cold that accompanies it. If it could stay ABOVE zero, I wouldn't get so crabby about it. 

It started snowing again. I want to cry. No more hiking for me...


----------



## myheart (Oct 27, 2008)

You need a cold weather dog....hmmmmm....like a St. Bernard! Here, I'll loan you mine!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

lol I grew up with West Highland Terriers. They were pretty good in snow. I like small(er) dogs. I mostly like terriers for the small guys. I don't mind medium dogs, though. I don't like labs (sorry for those I've just offended). They are too common for my tastes... I want a REAL German shepherd if I have to have a big dog. Will wants an Irish wolfhound. Man, we need a bigger place lol

I still dislike the negative-temperature season. I like it until it gets to the "so-cold-that-your-eyelashes-freeze" point.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

In Indiana, you could be wearing shorts and flip flops in the morning and snow boots in the afternoon...... nothing surprises us here!

Snow on Halloween isn't unusual........ I expect a cold and snowy winter...... 

Pokie and Dakota are already furred up pretty good. You can sink your fingers into their belly hair...... it's so soft!! Lots of hair! and that's not really normal by this time.

Animals who have been in cold/snowy areas can grow more hair on the lower parts (think MaineCoon kitties)... I wonder if that's not what I'm seeing with them.


----------



## BethM (Oct 28, 2008)

I detest winter and all that it brings. We don't really get deep snow anymore, not like I remember from childhood. (Wow, do I sound old, or what!) But the cold and the sleet and the frost, and most of all the ice storms that coat the landscape with half an inch of pure ice, yuck. I don't have a garage, and have to scrape my car windows just about every morning in the winter. 

On top of that, I have always been very sensitive to the cold. Even as a child, I have always been the coldest person in the room. 70 is cold to me. I wear jeans and long sleeves in summer. (One person at work said that it's because "vegetarians have nothing inside of them." Yes, those exact words. Nevermind that, although I don't eat a lot of meat, I am not a vegetarian, (though thinking more and more about that lately) and also, I'm pretty sure I'm a little heavier than I need to be, and I *think* I've got some organs or something inside.)

I have arthritis in my hands, knees, and feet, so very cold days are literally painful to me. I'm pretty depressed through most of winter, just from being cold and achy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Bo? Have to agree with ya on the Midwest part, but sheesh! It's Way To Early For This Crap!!:tantrum:

Friggin' Burrrrrrrrrrrrrr...:grumpy:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2008)

It's snowing here right now. O_O It's _October._ :shock:


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 28, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> It's snowing here right now. O_O It's _October._ :shock:


Wow - I don't remember that ever happening before! Our local radio said that we might be getting snow tomorrow, and seeing as we are very far South that was rather amazing! But no, just ice 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 28, 2008)

I *wish *we got snow here in October but in recent years we are lucky to get it even in Jan/Feb time.:rollseyes

Although that being said it is very cold here lately....you never know

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=Durham


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Bo? Have to agree with ya on the Midwest part, but sheesh! It's Way To Early For This Crap!!:tantrum:
> 
> Friggin' Burrrrrrrrrrrrrr...:grumpy:




I know! It's been a bit colder than normal - that's what I hate! the COLD!

I remember a couple of years ago, we literally had on shorts and tshirts and the a/c was on in the morning. It was sunny and humid and miserable...... 

Then, it got cloudy and cooler and we had tornados! in the afternoon........ after they passed it was like a nice cool day.... 

by evening it was so cold you could see your breath and that night we had snow flurries....... 

Yep, October in Indiana! All four seasons in 24 hours! 

PS: Just went out to the car and there are little sleet pellets on the roof of the car! We also had a hard frost last night. Brrrrrr......


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 28, 2008)

:wave2 send you snow here, we like snow,lol!!!!!!!!!! It is the ice i could so do wit hout. Of course i dont have to drive to work just preschool three times a week, but i likey ,likey the snow. My son came barreling upstiars this morning threw the door open and yelled that it was snowing,lol, it isnt sticking on the ground just coming down with some rain but he was so excited he wanted to go out and play in it,lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

BethM, I can kind of relate with your aches (not me personally...). My mom has had arthritis as long as I can remember. She also had a herniated disc in her back, which is now fused, AND she gets fibromyalgia. She is VERY achy starting in fall and through to spring.  It sucks. You can almost hear her creak in the winter... 

I don't have a problem if it snows after Thanksgiving... But before Halloween? Ugh. 

I just don't want a this year to be the "chaser" for last year. That was too much snow. There was so much snow, there were days where I would have to dig my car out because it was frozen in place. The snow was halfway up the stupid door! Granted, my car is low(er), but still! It's a 1992 Mercury Tracer WAGON! 

Me loves my wagon! :inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

Snow is as rare as....... Something very rare down here lol. If we do get it, it never settles and turns into brown mush from all the pollution. I would absolutely LOVE to get crisp, white snow that lasted! I remember it from my trip to the US when I was little, I can't remember where we went but I do remember lots of snow, and being taught to ski, and swimming in an outdoor hot spring(?) whilst being surrounded by snow.... We stayed in Boisie, Idaho, and I think I remember lots of snow there, but for the life of me I can't remember where we went.... :?

Anyway, we've just had a whole pile of hailstones over here, and a MASSIVELY loud thunderstorm, but it only lasted half an hour or so. It's 2.30pm, but it's nearly dark and I've got all the lights on! I thought the bunnies would be scared so I rushed over to pet them but they just looked at me like 'what, mum? It's just a bit of thunder, calm down!'


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 28, 2008)

oh Jen you have to visit the snow more often it is so beautiful, well until the next day when it is mushy and brown and not as nice as the day before,lol. You go outside and listen to it falling on the ground, and the silence in the air,


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, my cousin is from Florida, and she moved up here for college. She had a heart attack when I noticed it was flurrying. She ran back to her car as I walked, and bounced in her seat. She wanted to get home and back into the garage.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish it would just stay at 3-6 inches of snow. Once it gets over a foot, I'm not a happy camper! When I lived at home, I remember having to use the snow-blower to get a path for our terriers! They would bound through the deep snow anyways, but it would get stuck in their belly-fur. Ugh.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 28, 2008)

Bleh!


----------



## Rosies_mammy (Oct 28, 2008)

it snowed all afternoon here...but its melting now booooooo lol

felt all christmassy in the office


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Bleh!


Not fair!! :X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

*Rosies_mammy wrote: *


> it snowed all afternoon here...but its melting now booooooo lol
> 
> felt all christmassy in the office


You're ony an hour North of me! That's not fair either!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

*Is that NOW? DId you actually get measurable snow? *

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Bleh!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

*looks at picture*

That makes me want to cry... 

:tears2:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Is that NOW? DId you actually get measurable snow? *
> 
> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> ...


Nah, it's that fake snow in a can we saved from last Christmas.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:
Is that NOW? DId you actually get measurable snow? *

*seniorcats wrote:*
Nah, it's that fake snow in a can we saved from last Christmas.



*Bill Engvall voice* ... Here's your sign ...

Sorry, had to 

EDIT: I changed it to the right comedian! Woo! I'm not special! ... for the most part!!! :agree


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that fake snow lasts a while! It snowed in the mountains in NC today :shock: One of the ski resorts opened today....it was it's earliest opening day in 47 years! Snow this time of year is unheard of in this part of the country, mountains or not. AND...it's going to be 28 degrees tonight. The record low is on 27. I think it's going to be a LONG winter :rollseyes


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's some real snow


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> AND...it's going to be 28 degrees tonight. The record low is on 27. I think it's going to be a LONG winter :rollseyes


27 is the lowest?!?!?! :laugh:

... it's supposed to be 29 here tonight... That's not TOO bad...

:cry2Our record "cold" is -55 degrees Fahrenheit in 1996. I remember that year... It sucked!

Here are the records for the states... Just for schnitzengiggles (no, that's not German)  Link = http://www.usatoday.com/weather/wcstates.htm


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 28, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Is that NOW? DId you actually get measurable snow? *
> ...


We got measurable ice but not measurable snow. This pic is from this morning over by my hometown in eastern PA. They got measurable snow. Hee hee hee. I didn't get a pic of the ice.


----------



## BethM (Oct 28, 2008)

> kherrmann3 wrote: BethM, I can kind of relate with your aches (not me personally...). My mom has had arthritis as long as I can remember. She also had a herniated disc in her back, which is now fused, AND she gets fibromyalgia. She is VERY achy starting in fall and through to spring.  It sucks. You can almost hear her creak in the winter...





> Yeah, and the sad thing is I'm only 33. I've been achy in winter since college, though, and it's a little worse each year. I try no to think of how I will feel 20 or 30 years from now. :?


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> > AND...it's going to be 28 degrees tonight. The record low is on 27. I think it's going to be a LONG winter :rollseyes
> ...


I know...I'm a wuss :biggrin2: I went to visit my best friend in Vermont...in May and it was in the 40's, I about died!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Bo? Have to agree with ya on the Midwest part, but sheesh! It's Way To Early For This Crap!!:tantrum:
> ...



Good ol' midwestern climate-stupid!

Man, that sucks! It has been really cold here too! Low of 27 last night, wow.

We're gonna be on the up and up though, fifties and sixties this week, yay!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

*To Seniorcats: Smartypants! *



*to kherrmann3: Jeff is cool but you might want to use Bill Engvall's voice! LOL! He's one of my absolute favorite comedians! "Here's your sign!"*

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote:
> Is that NOW? DId you actually get measurable snow? *
> 
> *seniorcats wrote:*
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *to kherrmann3: Jeff is cool but you might want to use Bill Engvall's voice! LOL! He's one of my absolute favorite comedians! "Here's your sign!"*
> 
> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> ...



Love all the comedy tour guys! Sorry, :threadhijacked:.

No, just wanted to notate about, yeah. Bill Engvall's voice, that's his signiture show.

Just like Larry the Cable Guy-My Fav- "Get 'er Done" or "Lord, forgive me for that, be with the Pigmies down in Nuginee, Amen" Sp?:tongue

Jeff's-You Might Be A Redneck...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Haha! :headsmack D'oh! That's what I get for listening to Will! He's the one that watches those Blue Collar things, too! I'm not a fan of them too much... I asked him who did those "sign" things ... Ugh. Why can't Will be more helpful in making me NOT look like an a**?

:embarrassed:

The only one I know for sure is Larry the Cable Guy 'cause I can't stand him. Kids in my old high school were yelling "git er dun!" down the halls all day. 

It's just as irritating as Dave Chapelle's "I'm Rick James, b****!". Although, that one still has some giggle-material to it...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 29, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The only one I know for sure is Larry the Cable Guy 'cause I can't stand him. Kids in my old high school were yelling "git er dun!" down the halls all day.


omg i love Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

I liked him until the stupid "redneck" kids kept shouting that every five seconds. No offense to rednecks, but I went to Oconomowoc High School. There are no true rednecks there. Google "Oconomowoc, WI" it's a "rich" town. No rednecks.  
I also didn't like the "gangsta" kids who lived in Oconomowoc their whole life... No ghetto there, either!

In unrelated news, unleaded gas prices here in Waukesha just went down to $2.499/gallon! I almost cried! It only cost $21 to fill my gas tank up from a 1/4 tank! ... yeah ...

SOOO...  How's the weather by everyone? Snow free? We're looking at the 50's-60's all week! anic:Woohoo!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 29, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> SOOO...  How's the weather by everyone? Snow free? We're looking at the 50's-60's all week! anic:


Freezing! 

We had our first frost this morning!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Freezing!  We had our first frost this morning!


Aww! That stinks! How cold does it get by you? Do you get a lot of snow there (or a little?) 

EDIT: To make it easier, I understand the Celsius temperature scale lol (not a lot of people around here do... it's scary...)


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear Miss Bad Mad Bo,

It snowed around 1:00Am and the darn stuff is still here. Had to be cleaned off the car windows. Disgusting!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL! It's sunny and nice out here!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hi-Five to Bo B Bunny* Hooray, nice weather! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 29, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Freezing!  We had our first frost this morning!
> ...


Today it is a.... maximum of 7 Celsius (the little degree symbol is just too much work to find lol) with a minimum of 3 tonight, but it went down to -2 last night. It's very dry for a change but set to rain tomorrow apparently! :X

We get a little bit of snow sometimes, but it never settles for long- it just sort of melts. When I've been further North I've seen lots of snow on the ground settled- it's not fair! 

Supposedly the average UK temperature this winter is to be around 4 degrees celsius.... It's always a little warmer down South here in Bristol than it is further North....


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Here's some real snow


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ snow bunnies with costumes. Amazing photo, seniorcats! Where's the human in there, trying to copycat those snow clowns? Sno plows. 

I have a photo of eastern cottontail (beeler J) digging in the snow (ice-capped snow) outside our living room window from last winter. Was a hoot to watch her. AND I took a picture of her sitting on top the hay bales eating leftover Oxbow orchard grass. She gets some winter handouts by our house. Oats, shredded wheat, cheerios, cilantro, romaine. And she can nibble the hay bale and bark all she wants to.  Squirrels, cardinals, chickadees, nuthatches, get a bit of seed also when it's super nasty outdoors. Our squirrels come and beg, cutest beggers ever.

2007/08 - the winter of 489 million inches of white fluff. Very pretty, serene & peaceful while it's falling. Not so much fun to shovel, nor the bitter frigid temps that come with.
Unless you can snuggle in the house while the wind is howling, furnace adequately heating, and food in the cupboard for the Bunnies. (downside is the heating bill!)

Love the fall and winter, tf

Cold ain't easy when you creep up on dinosaur age, I agree! WATCH OUT FOR ICY SPOTS so no body here breaks an ankle.

Love That Photo! :hearts Keep warm and cozy everybody.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 29, 2008)

It's 2*C here and _so cold!! _I've just been to my stables riding and my toes are like blocks of ice. I've swaddled Smokey inhis horse rugsto make sure he stays snuggy tonight as it is set to get even colder!:grumpy:

I'm making sure Millie is tucked up warm tonight, having a nice hot bath then settling down with a good film with the central heating on. It's too cold to be venturing outside!!


----------



## MissBinky (Oct 29, 2008)

You all should have seen my mil's face when she saw the snowstorm warning in Ontario, and the fact that it stretched quite close to here. Hehehe. Anyway, there were flurries all night but no real accumulation. Sure worth seeing her face though


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2008)

Who'd wanna be Santa Claus?!? Yofi?, Clover?

- I'm watching the box elder bugs stampede, overtake our garage and every crack and cranny, warm patio pane, crawling on the computer desk. Ride on my t-shirt upstairs to the bedroom. In the kitchen, baths, ... 

I think they've stopped mating, not real sure. :X Do Bugs exist in snow?!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 29, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> You all should have seen my mil's face when she saw the snowstorm warning in Ontario, and the fact that it stretched quite close to here. Hehehe. Anyway, there were flurries all night but no real accumulation. Sure worth seeing her face though


Oh gosh I'm just remembering seeing pics of your snowstorms last year!! They looked terrifying!! 

Now that much snow I wouldn't like.... Just enough for it to have a nice snowy, wintry appeal.

Jess, I wish I could be staying in tucked up in the warm but nooo, I have to go out tonight. I shall be wrapping up warm though, because apparently it's only 1*C here at the moment! :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish it stayed around 4*C here...  From January-February it is considered "warm" when it's -9* or -10*C. It's really depressing. PLUS, there is a wonderful "wind chill" that makes it even colder/nastier. I've had my contact lenses freeze while they were in my eyes before (NOT FUN). I've also had my eyelashes freeze... 

Bah... Humbug.


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

Its snowing here tooo!

Its crazy.


----------



## JimD (Oct 29, 2008)

We had a major winter storm blow through here yesterday.

Our area got mostly rain and wind, but 5 miles away they were getting heavy snow and freezing rain. They're still having issues as of this morning with all the downed trees and power lines.


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

We got 25 inches of snow I belive.. 

I'll take some pictures later.. 

The dog is scared of the snow and wont go out, he cried and groweld when I tried to get him out. I guess I'll have to be gratefull that he is pee-pad trained from when he was sick.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! That stinks, Brandy456!

Try snow-blowing a path for him? That's what we had to do with my parent's terriers... They were too short to bounce through the snow, and we had to make them an area to pee!


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

I live in a building, condo to be exact.. annd I dont have a snowblowwer.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Awww. Poor Puppy. Hopefully it won't stick around too long (or stay that deep!)


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

But snow is alot better snow-form.. and not a puddle.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 29, 2008)

snow...?

Darn that Global Warming! 



 

hehe


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> snow...?
> 
> Darn that Global Warming!
> 
> ...


Yeah, how "cold" is it there?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 29, 2008)

it is windy as heck here, and cccooollldddd, the temp was 42 and with the wind chill it is 36. that is Farenheit, and by this weekend it is suppose to be in the 60's lol


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 29, 2008)

Four days ago I was walking along Constitution Avenue in D.C., enjoying a beautiful sunny day - no coat, short sleeves - and now that I'm back home, this morning I awoke to this:














And the temp this morning was -3C (26.6 deg. F).

I wanna go back to D.C.!!!! :bawl:


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

Right now its -7 ( 19 degress farhrenheit)


----------

